# ECRC TOURNAMENT PANAMA CITY 7/25/09



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just wanted to remindeveryone that our next Emerald Coast Redfish Club Tournament 
Series Event is next month at Boon Docks Restaurant in Panama City, Sat. July 
25th. 

The tournament series has grown dramatically since the start of the year with 
now over 110 members! We are always open to any new anglers wishing to come 
participate. The tournaments are two man team format, artificials only, and 
catch and release. Come join us next month in PC, and see how the ECRC has 
become the most competitive, affordable, and fun tournament series on the 
Panhandle. 

*HEADLINE: PFF native CONNOR'S JIGS will be giving any tournament participant that weighs in a fish their*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>* choice of Crab Jig from the display rack set up at the weigh-in. These are some mean looking jigs that WORK!!!*










Further information can be found on the website, www.theredfishclub.com. 

Hope to see you there!!!

Jim Jimenez
ECRC President
[email protected]


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fisheye48 and I will be there.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Any Anglerweighing a Redfish in the tournament will receive their choice of Crab Jig off one of Connor's Display Racks that will be at the tournament. Realy cool jig. If you save your used Gulp, cut it into small pieces and tip this jig it is one bad dude. I save all my used gulp now. 










We will be there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats a nice thing to do Curtis. If yall have never seen these jigs, which most of you probably have, you need to. These things are awesome looking. I have a handfull that are going to get some use real soon.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics of one with Crab Eyes... Cool looking little Bug. 




























That one is on a Football head, the high majority of them are on a Flats Head.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats a good looking jig there curtis!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Brant.

Yall Fishin?


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Curtis,your boy Connor is making some awesome looking jigs!!! I just hope we can weigh in a fish so I CAN GET ONE!!! I'll be buying a few anyways if we do or don't. The ECRC is very lucky to be showcasing Connor's Jigs and will be pushing them at every function.

Man I can't wait!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Who's goin over to fish it? 

I plan on being there.........Drew we goin?


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

Me and Mike are in.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

See you Saturday.


----------



## teamreelloco2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes. Can't wait to fish PC again. Been too long. I think I've got a few of Connor's jigs. Bought some that looked like them at Outcast last year.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

He has tied some specifically for this. They are on 3/0, 2/0 and 1/0hooks and very good looking. I am taking 100 with me that will be at the weigh in table. Anyone weighing a Redfish will get to pick one of choicefrom them. All will be Crab Patterns in assorted colors, full dress with eyes, very nice looking jigs. 

This will happen at each ECRC Tournament for the rest of the year. 

As I stated above, If you save your used Gulp Baits, cut them into small pieces and tip thatjig it is a ballto fish.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

DANG!!!!

I'm gonna have to miss this one. We booked up some really good customers for Friday,Saturday and Sunday. Some people we've been running for as long as I can remember. So, Dawna and Tony should be there ready to go. I will have to wait till August for my next event.


----------



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Man those jigs look awesome and if they work like ya'll say i am in. Team RED TRACKER will be there Saturday and we will be weighing in something for sure. What a cool deal. I love getting the free stuff. But who doesn't. Names Bill and i drive the aluminum RED tracker say hi and wish us luck. we will do the same. see ya'll Saturday for another great ECRC tourney.


----------

